# Probleme mit Streams



## Pappenheimer++ (3. Jun 2009)

Hy,
ich hab folgendes Problem: Ich hab ein XML-File in meiner jar. Das will ich mit dem kxml-parser parsen; geht auch wunderbar soweit. Nur will ich den parser auch ab und zu wieder an den anfang des dokuments setzen. Der parser selbst bietet dazu keine methoden, also hab ich mir gedacht, dass ich einen unterliegenden stream resetten muss. Meine fehlgeschlagenen versuche könnt ihr im folgenden sehen. es ist umständlich und es klappt nicht. Kann man das irgendwie vernünftig lösen?



```
//bytes des dokuments werden in den buffer geladen; doof und umstaendlich
        InputStream eins= getClass().getResourceAsStream("TestXML.xml");
    	byte[] buffer=new byte[eins.available()];
    	eins.read(buffer);
    	ByteArrayInputStream stream=new ByteArrayInputStream(buffer);
    	
        InputStreamReader ins = new InputStreamReader(stream);
        xpp = new KXmlParser();
        xpp.setInput(ins);



        // parsen.....


        //an den anfang des dokuments zurueck- KLAPPT NICHT
        stream.reset();
```


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## SlaterB (3. Jun 2009)

wenn du eh alle Daten in ein byte[] einliest, dann kannst du doch genausogut neue Streams auf das Array erzeugen + neuen Parser
bzw. hast du diese Option eigentlich immer,

was klappt denn nicht? gibts eine Exception dass schon zu viele Daten gelesen wurden?
dann musst du vielleich die Buffer-Größe des   ByteArrayInputStream auf die Größe der Datei setzten,

ein eigenes byte[] ist dann evtl. nicht nötig

edit:
obwohl,
 ByteArrayInputStream stream=new ByteArrayInputStream(buffer);
sollte wohl so schlau sein, genau das übergebene Array zu verwenden,
dann klappt das reset() aber der Parser kann damit nix anfangen?

bin noch für neuen Parser,
kann sonst nix sinnvolles beitragen


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (4. Jun 2009)

natürlich könnte ich jedesmal den stream neu erzeugen, aber das wär imho ziemlich großer overhead.
es gibt keine exception, aber der parser ist immernoch am ende des dokuments.

bin ratlos... diese stream geschichten leuchten mir nicht ein :/


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jun 2009)

was wäre denn der Overhead? ein-zwei Objekte = 3 ns Zeit?


----------



## Pappenheimer++ (4. Jun 2009)

nagut, ich machs mal so. halte das byte[]-array als buffer und wrap da die 3 reader jedesmal neu rum.

dennoch möchte ich betonen, dass ich für elegantere lösungen stets noch offen bin ^^


----------

